
Web Style Guide: Basic Design Principles for Creating Web Sites - pajju
http://webstyleguide.com/wsg3/index.html
======
markbernard
This site already violates design as far as font size goes. Sorry wouldn't
read it without fixing this most basic mistake that 90% of websites make.
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/10/07/16-pixels-body-
co...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/10/07/16-pixels-body-copy-
anything-less-costly-mistake/)

